#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-16
<rafael_carreras> hola món
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre a tothom
<rafael_carreras> el primer punt és Lloc i data per la festa onírica
<rafael_carreras> es van presentar dues sol·licituds per fer la festa
<rafael_carreras>  Lloret de Mar i lews Borges Blanques
<rafael_carreras> com que no volem repetir, elegim Lloret
<rafael_carreras> ens proposen el 12 de novembre, dissabte
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és Gestió de les sales disponibles a la festa onírica
<SiscoGarcia> hola rafael_carreras
<rafael_carreras> hola SiscoGarcia
<SiscoGarcia> em sembla que el món avui queda reduït a tu i a mi :(
<rafael_carreras> no passa res
<SiscoGarcia> és clar
<SiscoGarcia> com van les festes per Gràcia?
<rafael_carreras> bé, suposo, jo només treballo, no festejo :-/
<SiscoGarcia> XD
<rafael_carreras> és que sóc més raro...
<SiscoGarcia> no sabia que les Borges s'havia tornat a proposar; han fet com Terrassa
<rafael_carreras> sí, van quedar contents també :-)
<rafael_carreras> m'agradaria tornar-hi algun dia, és clar
<SiscoGarcia> la veritat és que amb nosaltres s'ho van fer molt bé
<SiscoGarcia> a Terrassa també
<SiscoGarcia> la data em sembla bé, si fos el cap de setmana anterior ho tindria pitjor, però està bé
<rafael_carreras> doncs perfecte
<SiscoGarcia> ... el que passa és que sense quòrum no podem decidir res :(
<rafael_carreras> no cal, lloret està clar i la data ens la propossen ells, així que ja està
<rafael_carreras> el segon punt és Gestió de les sales disponibles a la festa onírica
<rafael_carreras> el cas és que només tenen dues sales
<rafael_carreras> i últimament en fem servir tres
<SiscoGarcia> doncs ens haurem de «comprimir» :P
<rafael_carreras> així que hauríem de reduir les xerrades i tallers
<rafael_carreras> exacte
<SiscoGarcia> sap greu però sembla que no hi ha opció :(
<rafael_carreras> diria que no, però és un nou repte :-)
<SiscoGarcia> home, el repte seria omplir 5 o 6 sales :)
<rafael_carreras> o haver de seleccionar xerrades i rebutjar-ne alguna
<SiscoGarcia> la cosa és que una sala l'haurem de dedicar a la install i l'altra compartir-la entre xerrades i tallers...
<SiscoGarcia> ... tret que fem com a València, on hi va haver alguna xerrada a la sala install (com el meu cas)
<rafael_carreras> sí
<rafael_carreras> no, la segona sala és molt petita
<SiscoGarcia> seria la de la install?
<rafael_carreras> depen del que volem
<SiscoGarcia> quan dius petita de quina capacitat parles?
<rafael_carreras> l'avantatge és que ho podem decidir sobre la marxa
<SiscoGarcia> aprox
<rafael_carreras> 20 persones
<SiscoGarcia> què estàs proposant? no fixar res i fer-ho sobre la marxa?
<SiscoGarcia> una mena de jam-festa?
<SiscoGarcia> una ufj? Ubuntu Festa Jam?
<rafael_carreras> no, vull xerrades i tallers, però depenent de la quantitat de gent interessada, es podria moure tot
<rafael_carreras> d'una sala a l'altra
<SiscoGarcia> ja, és el que volia dir amb la «jam»
<rafael_carreras> doncs això
<SiscoGarcia> suposo que les sales seran a prop l'una de l'altra
<rafael_carreras> molt boig :-)
<SiscoGarcia> però «mola»
<rafael_carreras> sí, al mateix edifici, de fet tot l'edifici és per nosaltres
<SiscoGarcia> ara veig el repte ;)
<rafael_carreras> i tenen un jardí a fora que es pot usar per xerrar
<rafael_carreras> sense molestar ningú
<SiscoGarcia> podríem ubicar-hi una mena de desconferència allà, oi?
<rafael_carreras> a fora?
<SiscoGarcia> sí
<rafael_carreras> doncs és una idea
<rafael_carreras> tot i que depenem del temps, però vaja, seria informal, així que...
<SiscoGarcia> si fes bo fins i tot podríem dedicar l'espai a les xerrades, i les dues sales interiors als tallers i la install
<SiscoGarcia> com es deia això que dues persones diuen el mateix simultàniament?
<rafael_carreras> fer un bisbe
<SiscoGarcia> això
<rafael_carreras> m'agrada més la desconferència al jardí
<SiscoGarcia> a mi també, la veritat; tipus la que vam muntar la segona jornada a València
<rafael_carreras> sí :-)
<rafael_carreras> a veure si ve molta gent
<SiscoGarcia> però que no siguin guiris buscant borratxeres :P
<SiscoGarcia> quina capacitat té la sala gran?
<rafael_carreras> :-D
<SiscoGarcia> aprox
<rafael_carreras> ui, allà hi caben 60 o 70
<SiscoGarcia> és a dir, que podem encabir perfectament un centenar de persones o més (si comptem el jardí)
<rafael_carreras> i tant
<SiscoGarcia> m'agrada
<SiscoGarcia> :)
<rafael_carreras> i el lloc és molt maco
<SiscoGarcia> ja tinc ganes, perquè no sé com ho tindré per la ugj a Vilaweb i el dlp a les Corts :(
<rafael_carreras> vaja
<SiscoGarcia> espero poder venir al menys un dels dos dies, però em temo que fins a última hora no podré saber-ho en cap cas :(
<SiscoGarcia> tot i això Lloret me l'apunto perquè no hi veig cap problema :)
<rafael_carreras> bé, paciència
<SiscoGarcia> i tant!
<SiscoGarcia> bé, em sembla que ja ho tenim tot per avui, oi?
<rafael_carreras> doncs sí
<rafael_carreras> hi havia alguna cosa que no recordo
<rafael_carreras> i no hi és a l'ordre del dia
<SiscoGarcia> així fins la propera, vaig a acabar de sopar
<SiscoGarcia> ja ho parlarem a la llista, val?
<rafael_carreras> vinga, bona nit
<SiscoGarcia> bona nit... i bona festa major (o treball major) :P
<rafael_carreras> hehe, ja hi aniré
<SiscoGarcia> vagi bé
<rafael_carreras> adéu
#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-19
<siknus> adf
#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-20
<albert> hl. bon dia . hi ha algú que hem pugui ajudar? estic instalalant Ubuntu i al reiniciar hem queda la pantalla negra. Mirant per forums sembla que es degut als drivers de la targeta gràfica NVIDIA . Algú sap com puc instalar els drivers ( avans de fe rla instalació). Moltes gràcies.
#ubuntu-cat 2011-08-21
<hombre> test
<hombre> test and sample
<hombre> Buenas noches.
<hombre> Bé, dons bona nit i fins aviat !!.
<hombre> Per cert on és el link del codi de conducta?.
<hombre> Au !! passi-ho bé !!.
<Hombre> Bona nit a totom
<Hombre> Com és llegeix i on esta el codi de conducta?
<Hombre> Com es poden putjar les imatges de samarretes a la p
<Hombre> Com es poden putjar les imatges de disenys de samarretes a la plana web del concurs?
<Hombre> Segur que aixo funciona?
<Hombre> Com puc instalar el beneit DeVeDe al Lucid Lynx 10.04 ?
<Hombre> Aquest IRC es on line oi ?
<Hombre> Sort que arreu del mon tenim diferents usos horaris eh !!
<Hombre> I quan en un lloc és fa de nit d'altres tambe xxxx*#@*%&}{}{=¿?|,.-
<Hombre> Com és llegeix el codi de conducta i on esta?
<Hombre> Hola a todos
<Hombre> ... y a todas of course
<Hombre> Com puc instalar el beneit DeVeDe al Lucid Lynx 10.04 ?
<Hombre> Que horario es el que va mejor para este IRC ?
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-13
<jordisayol> bon dia
<jaume_off> bon dia
<jaume_off> bon dia
<jaume_off> bon dia
<jaume_off> bon dia
<jaume_off_18> bon dia
<jaume_off_18> bon dia
<jaume_off_18> bon dia
<jaume_off_18> bon dia
<jaume_off_13> bon dia
<jaume_off_5> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_5> bon dia
<jaume_off_5> bon dia
<jaume_off_5> bon dia
<jaume_off_11> bon dia
<jaume_off_11> bon dia
<jaume_off_11> bon dia
<jaume_off_11> bon dia
<jaume_off_10> bon dia
<jaume_off_10> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_20> bon dia
<jaume_off_20> bon dia
<jaume_off_20> bon dia
<jaume_off_20> bon dia
<jaume_off_13> bon dia
<jaume_off_13> bon dia
<jaume_off_13> bon dia
<jaume_off_21> bon dia
<jaume_off_21> bon dia
<jaume_off_21> bon dia
<jaume_off_21> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_8> bon dia
<jaume_off_8> bon dia
<jaume_off_8> bon dia
<jaume_off_8> bon dia
<jaume_off_7> bon dia
<jaume_off_7> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_24> bon dia
<jaume_off_28> bon dia
<jaume_off_28> bon dia
<jaume_off_28> bon dia
<jaume_off_28> bon dia
<jaume_off_23> bon dia
<jaume_off_23> bon dia
<jaume_off_23> bon dia
<jaume_off_23> bon dia
<jaume_off_26> bon dia
<jaume_off_26> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_2> bon dia
<jaume_off_4> bon dia
<jaume_off_2> bon dia
<jaume_off_2> bon dia
<jaume_off_2> bon dia
<jaume_off_14> bon dia
<jaume_off_14> bon dia
<jaume_off_14> bon dia
<jaume_off_14> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_21> bon dia
<jaume_off_21> bon dia
<jaume_off_4> bon dia
<jaume_off_4> bon dia
<jaume_off_4> bon dia
<jaume_off_25> bon dia
<jaume_off_25> bon dia
<jaume_off_25> bon dia
<jaume_off_25> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_> bon dia
<jaume_off_> bon dia
<jaume_off_> bon dia
<jaume_off_> bon dia
<jaume_off_22> bon dia
<jaume_off_22> bon dia
<jaume_off_22> bon dia
<jaume_off_22> bon dia
<jaume_off_24> bon dia
<jaume_off_24> bon dia
<jaume_off_24> bon dia
<jaume_off_17> bon dia
<jaume_off_17> bon dia
<jaume_off_17> bon dia
<jaume_off_17> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_18> bon dia
<jaume_off_18> bon dia
<jaume_off_24> bon dia
<jaume_off_24> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_25> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_25> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_14> bon dia
<jaume_off_22> bon dia
<jaume_off_22> bon dia
<jaume_off_14> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_19> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_1> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_15> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_6> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_3> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_16> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<jaume_off_12> bon dia
<Gosset_Inofensiu> una broma?
<jordisayol> no ho se tu :-/
<jordisayol> a mi no m'ha fet gràcia...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a mi menys
<jordisayol> és que sóc molt soso...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és que ja ahir em va passar
<jordisayol> ja
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per què ho feu
<jordisayol> el que?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> posar tants jaume-off
<jordisayol> pregunta-li al jaume_off
<jordisayol> un tio amb desdoblament de personalitat múltiple...
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hi ha d'haver una raó tècnica
<Gosset_Inofensiu> és que us volen eliminar el canal?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> i necessiteu bots?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> per emplenar
<jordisayol> ens volen eliminar!? per linux? per ubuntu? o per Catalans?
<tsdgeos> Gosset_Inofensiu: es un idiota
<tsdgeos> que es divirteix aix
<tsdgeos> +i
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ok
<Gosset_Inofensiu> pas de problème
<Gosset_Inofensiu> vau veure ahir que #Linux va ser TT mundial a Google+ durant tot el dia?
<jordisayol> Gosset_Inofensiu: pots codificar en utf-8?
<Gosset_Inofensiu> ostres
<Gosset_Inofensiu> em pensava que ja ho havia fet
<Gosset_Inofensiu> estic a xchat
<Gosset_Inofensiu> a veure..
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 1 seg
<jordisayol> cap problema ;-)
<Gosset_Inofensiu> de fet sóc l'AlbertJB a partir d'ara
<Gosset_Inofensiu> 1 seg
<Gosset_Inofensiu> tanco i torno a entrar
<AlbertJB> tramuntana.tv?
<AlbertJB> o sigui que ets empordanès tb
<AlbertJB> jaume_off, ets en PRAEDO?
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<AlbertJB> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off_> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<jaume_off> tramuntana.tv és una TV per IP de Figueres
<AlbertJB> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_1> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off_> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jaume_off> ja comencem
<jordisayol> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_16> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_16> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_16> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_16> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_16> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_18> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_18> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_18> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_18> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_18> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_22> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_11> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_11> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_11> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_11> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_11> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_24> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_24> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_24> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_24> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_24> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_1> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_1> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_1> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_1> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_1> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_5> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_5> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_5> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_5> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_5> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_22> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_22> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_22> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_22> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_21> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_21> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_21> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_21> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_21> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_14> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_14> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_14> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_14> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_14> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_17> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_28> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_28> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_28> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_28> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_28> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_17> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_17> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_17> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_17> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_8> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_8> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_8> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_8> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_8> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_15> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_15> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_15> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_15> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_15> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_26> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_26> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_26> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_26> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_26> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_27> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_12> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_7> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_19> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_13> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_3> UbuCat: bones
<jaume_off_1> prova
<AlbertJB> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off_1> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<jaume_off> prova
<AlbertJB> fot el camp
<AlbertJB> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off> jaume_off,
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<AlbertJB> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, fot el ca mp
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<AlbertJB> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<AlbertJB> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<AlbertJB> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off_1> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<jaume_off> jaume_off, floood
<AlbertJB> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off_1> vaia tela
<jaume_off> vaia tela
<AlbertJB> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<Roig> que tio?
<Roig> t'avorreixes?
<AlbertJB> a la que n'hi hagi 3 de robots es pot fotre fora
<AlbertJB> ho acabo de descobrir
<AlbertJB> és lamentable el que fa aquest tio
<AlbertJB> voleu riure?
<AlbertJB> http://comunitat.diaridegirona.cat/entrevista-chat/4121/consultoris/consultori-informatic/entrevista.html
<Roig> que coi es això?
<Roig> "Cada document te un format propietari, sigui pdf, open office, etc. " -> LOL
<AlbertJB> ja et dic
<AlbertJB> era per riure
<AlbertJB> i d'això en diuen consultori informàtic
<AlbertJB> ja comencem amb en jaume dels peb..
<AlbertJB> és un bot
<AlbertJB> deu ser en Bill Gates
<AlbertJB> disfrassat
<AlbertJB> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<AlbertJB> apa fora
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<AlbertJB> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
<jaume_off_> ...
<jaume_off> ...
<jaume_off_1> ...
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-14
<AlbertJB> .
<jaume_off_9> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_20> .
<jaume_off_7> .
<jaume_off_17> .
<jaume_off_12> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_23> .
<jaume_off_26> .
<jaume_off_8> .
<jaume_off_27> .
<jaume_off_3> .
<jaume_off_21> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off_6> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_10> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_13> .
<jaume_off_18> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_9> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_20> .
<jaume_off_20> .
<jaume_off_7> .
<jaume_off_26> .
<jaume_off_26> .
<jaume_off_8> .
<jaume_off_8> .
<jaume_off_9> .
<jaume_off_17> .
<jaume_off_12> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_4> .
<jaume_off_25> .
<jaume_off_28> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_23> .
<jaume_off_23> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_2> .
<jaume_off_16> .
<jaume_off_14> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_7> .
<jaume_off_21> .
<jaume_off_21> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_3> .
<jaume_off_3> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_6> .
<jaume_off_6> .
<jaume_off_10> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_13> .
<jaume_off_13> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_> .
<jaume_off_2> .
<jaume_off_2> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off> .
<jaume_off_4> .
<jaume_off_4> .
<jaume_off_25> .
<jaume_off_25> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_18> .
<jaume_off_18> .
<jaume_off_10> .
<jaume_off_14> .
<jaume_off_14> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_9> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_7> .
<jaume_off_9> .
<jaume_off_9> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_1> .
<jaume_off_23> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_15> .
<jaume_off_3> .
<jaume_off_7> .
<jaume_off_7> .
<jaume_off_21> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_10> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_13> .
<jaume_off_13> .
<jaume_off_13> .
<jaume_off_18> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_10> .
<jaume_off_10> .
<jaume_off_14> .
<jaume_off_14> .
<jaume_off_14> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_11> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_22> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_5> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_19> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jaume_off_24> .
<jordisayol> bon dia
<jordisayol> alexm, dpm, tsdgeos: veig que encara volta per aquí aquest pesat. se'l pot fer fora d'alguna manera?
<tsdgeos> jordisayol: l'alexm ho esta mirant
<jordisayol> tsdgeos: perfecte! merci! :-)
<dpm> ok!
<l0394> Bones, normalment hi ha alguna reunio per aqui?
<l0394> Bones, normalment hi ha alguna reunio per aqui?
<alexm> l0394: aquest mes no hi haurà reunions
<alexm> es fan l'1 i el 16 de cada mes a les 22h
<alexm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CatalanTeam/Reunions
<l0394> Val. Intentaré passarmhi.
<alexm> jaume_off: he banejat la teva ip fins que resolguis el tema del flooding, em sap greu
<alexm> jaume_off: ara he de marxar, si vols que parlem del tema en privat fes-m'ho saber
<l0394> Fa temps que volia ajudar per aquí pero no mhi veia en cor com per realment ajudar.
<AlbertJB> hola
<AlbertJB> encara hi ha aquest jaume
<AlbertJB> buf
<l0394> Llavors, mirare les reunions, i si els temes no son gaire compl
<l0394> Complicats, ajudar en el que pugui.
<alexm> crec que el 8 de setembre es farà la Ubuntu Global Jam, és una bona oportunitat per conèixer-nos en persona
<l0394> 8... cau en dissabte, cert?
<alexm> i la festa d'instal·lació de la 12.10 es farà a sant adrià més endavant
<AlbertJB> no voldria trollejar, però..
<AlbertJB> vaja almenys jo estava encanta amb Ubuntu 10.10
<AlbertJB> però amb els recents canvis de Canonical i Gnome..
<l0394> Jo utilitzo LXDE, te tot el que necessito i bugs xD
<AlbertJB> no creieu que farà créixer la comunitat de Mint en contra d'Ubuntu?
<AlbertJB> A mi Ubuntu em va ajudar a fer el pas a passar de windows a linux
<AlbertJB> però..
<AlbertJB> per mi no han escoltat la comunitat i s'estan oblidant dels que treballem amb desktop i no amb tablets
<AlbertJB> és una pena
<alexm> tot és relatiu
<AlbertJB> LXDE l'he provat i no em convenç
<AlbertJB> jo tiro de Gnome classic
<AlbertJB> però a la que deixin abandonat el paquet de gnome-panel
<AlbertJB> em buscaré la vida a altres distros quin remei
<alexm> cadascú té les seves preferències i els que tiren endavant el projecte, els que fan la feina, també
<alexm> és normal que facin el que a ells els interessa més si són ells que fan la feina
<AlbertJB> mira que he intentat adaptar--me a Gnome shell i Unity però...
<alexm> els experts diuen que als clients se'ls ha d'escoltar però que no s'ha de fer mai exactament el que et demanen perquè en realitat no saben el que volen
<AlbertJB> bé els de MS tb l'estan cagant amb windows 8
<AlbertJB> també
<alexm> tots els canvis són costosos
<AlbertJB> estic d'acord alexm
<alexm> si són a millor o a pitjor el temps ho dirà
<AlbertJB> però treure els panels per mi és carregar-se la filosofia d'entorn d'escriptori
<alexm> jo el que tinc clar és que no puc perdre temps esbarallant-me per muntar l'escriptori, la meva feina és una altra
<jordisayol> AlbertJB: a mi m'ha passat el mateix, i al final he continuat amb ubuntu, però amb l'escriptori «xcinnamon», del mint
<alexm> mentre em pugui anar adaptant més o menys ho faré i si em canso canviaré
<AlbertJB> jo l'únic que necessito és un panel on veure les finestres actives, un panel per veure les notificacions i una altra per triar les aplicacions
<AlbertJB> és pura lògica
<AlbertJB> aha jordisayol
<AlbertJB> he sentit a parlar bé de cinnamon
<AlbertJB> però això de que es relatiu..
<alexm> em sap greu però us he de deixar, ja em llegiré el log... ;)
<AlbertJB> hi ha coses que són força objectives
<AlbertJB> ok
<jordisayol> dew alexm!
<AlbertJB> siau alexm
<AlbertJB> fins ara els deia als amics passeu-vos a Linux, Ubuntu és molt usable
<AlbertJB> però ara no els ho puc dir
<AlbertJB> no els puc enganyar
<AlbertJB> deixo que es quedin amb windows 7
<jordisayol> t'entenc, a mi m'ha passat exactament el mateix
<AlbertJB> :(
<AlbertJB> i sí com diu l'alex
<AlbertJB> té tota la raó
<AlbertJB> és el seu producte
<jordisayol> no m'agrada la deriva de gnome3, i encara menys la de l'unity
<AlbertJB> mira l'altre dia era a l'aeroport de londres i em vaig comprar la revista linux user and developer
<AlbertJB> i en diverses articles parlaven d'aixo
<jordisayol> jo també l'entenc a ell. te altres prioritats
<AlbertJB> quines prioritats
<AlbertJB> les applicacions?
<jordisayol> pregunta-li a ell
<AlbertJB> no m'imagino treballar amb 10 aplicacions obertes amb gnome -shell
<AlbertJB> fins i tot en linus torvalds se'n fot
<AlbertJB> en fi
<jordisayol> bé, en torvals no li costa pas gaire tampoc...
<AlbertJB> jo sóc un simple usuari
<AlbertJB> no desenv
<AlbertJB> però a les festes que fareu
<AlbertJB> què ensenyareu
<jordisayol> aha, i que deien a la revista?
<AlbertJB> la versió oficial d'Ubuntu?
<AlbertJB> doncs el que jo dic
<AlbertJB> els meus arguments
<AlbertJB> ho diuen redactors experts
<AlbertJB> m'he passat mesos investigant provant altres GUIs
<jordisayol> OT. cony! un incendi a Vilopriu, a l'empordà
<AlbertJB> què
<AlbertJB> osti
<AlbertJB> jo visc a prop
<AlbertJB> ja vaig patir els altres d'incendis merda
<jordisayol> diuen que és entre Villopriu i Camallera
<AlbertJB> si
<AlbertJB> joer
<AlbertJB> :(
<AlbertJB> aviat ja no quedarà res per cremar a l'Empordà
<AlbertJB> en fi aviam com evoluciona
<jordisayol> veurem...
<AlbertJB> jordisayol, al final sembla k no ha estat res
<AlbertJB> res important el foc
<jordisayol> sip, millor
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-15
<lompa> Bon dia a tothom, com va tot?
<l0394> Holaa
<l0394> AlbertJB, ten recordes del q parlabem ahir?
<l0394> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/08/unity-2d-no-longer-installed-by-default.html
<AlbertJB> ahir?
<AlbertJB> no recordo ni què he fet aquest matí
<AlbertJB> no si ja
<AlbertJB> i aviat sortirà
<l0394> Vam parlar dels entorns grafics xD
<AlbertJB> gnome classic no longer available
<l0394> Jo crec q gnome classic el mantindra la mateixa comunitat dusuaris si no el volen perdre.
<l0394> Com ha passat amb kubuntu lubuntu  etc
<AlbertJB> es possible pero jo ja no me'n fio
<AlbertJB> són capaços de transformar-me a software privatiu
<AlbertJB> xD
<l0394> Si.. tenen un poder inimaginable
<l0394> Sembla el mac babidi de bola de drac quan transforma al Vegeta bo en magic Vegeta xD
<l0394> Jo.marxooo
<l0394> Adeeuu
<davidpar> hola
<davidpar> jaume_off: jordisayol tsdgeos UbuCat ubuntulog_ ZaZ
<davidpar> hi ha algú actiu?
<ZaZ> potser... ;)
<davidpar> ZaZ: ok
<davidpar> m'estic instal·lant Wubi
<davidpar> vinc de #wikipedia-ca
<davidpar> :-)
<ZaZ> uix.. ni idea, sorry
<AlbertJB> aqui et diran que et baixis el DVD
<AlbertJB> d'Ubuntu.cat
<davidpar> l' AlbertJB m'està assessorant en la instal·lació
<davidpar> ui, no, sorry
<AlbertJB> xo necessito ajuda no em sé explicar
<AlbertJB> diu que l'Wubi li tarda 9 hores
<AlbertJB> en instal·lar-li l'Ubuntu
<AlbertJB> tampoc és que sigui un canal molt actiu aquest
<AlbertJB> :(
<AlbertJB> pots preguntar al #ubuntu-es
<AlbertJB> allà hi ha més activitat
<tsdgeos> 9 hores en instal·lar ubuntu¿
<tsdgeos> lol
<tsdgeos> q ve un tio des de nova york i te l'instal·la?
<AlbertJB> no us passeu
<tsdgeos> q?
<tsdgeos> 9 hores?
<tsdgeos> venga home!
<AlbertJB> ha dit que és nou
<tsdgeos> q son 30 minuts tirant llarg
<davidpar> O_O
<tsdgeos> l'unic q se m'ocurreix es que hagi de redimensionar la particio de windows
<AlbertJB> en fi
<davidpar> ei! que continuu amb Windows, eh
<tsdgeos> aixo pot ser llarg
<tsdgeos> certament
<AlbertJB> davidpar, ni cas
<tsdgeos> pero tecnicament "no es" instalar ubuntu
<davidpar> us passo una captura?
<AlbertJB> no l'espantis home
<tsdgeos> es deixar espai lliure de windows
<tsdgeos> davidpar: aixo pot ajudar si
<tsdgeos> altrament em toca hipotizar
<AlbertJB> fes servir pastebin
<tsdgeos> i us enfadeu
<AlbertJB> p. ex.
<davidpar> i la merda velocitat d'internet pot ser que faci que vagi més lent?
<AlbertJB> imagebin perdó
<tsdgeos> davidpar: hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm pot ser
<tsdgeos> pero 9 dies?
<tsdgeos> davidpar: quin tipus d'internet tens?
<tsdgeos> wtf, el wubi no necessita reparticionament
<tsdgeos> o sigui que no es el que jo he hipotetitzat segur :D
<davidpar> 9 hores!
<tsdgeos> ah
<tsdgeos> 9 hroes
<davidpar> qui ha dit 9 dies?
<AlbertJB> si bueno tot i aixo
<AlbertJB> jo ho trobo exagerat
<tsdgeos> vale vale
<tsdgeos> q no se llegir
<AlbertJB> amb mitja hora seria suficient no?
<AlbertJB> com a molt
<tsdgeos> home 9 hores tampoc es massa bestia si el teu internet no mata
<tsdgeos> davidpar: quin internet tens?
<AlbertJB> ADSL o mòdem ?
<davidpar> allò que s'enxufa que és com un pen com es diu?
<AlbertJB> no..
<AlbertJB> es refereix a la velocitat de connexió a Internet
<AlbertJB> tens ADSL
<AlbertJB> movistar o aixi.,,
<AlbertJB> oi?
<tsdgeos> davidpar: tens internet per 3g ???
<davidpar> occila entre 125-140kbits/s, diu
<AlbertJB> ok
<AlbertJB> llavors va lentissim efectivament
<davidpar> a vegades 150
<davidpar> efectivament
<AlbertJB> no es normal
<tsdgeos> si, trigea 9 hores
<AlbertJB> llavors tens 3g
<davidpar> http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=224672
<tsdgeos> perque tens un internet lent i s'ha de baixar moltes coses
<davidpar> ara me'n diu 11h
<davidpar> 27min
<AlbertJB> i no te'l pots baixar a la torre i dp passar-ho amb un pendrive al portàtil?
<AlbertJB> a la torre tens ADSL per cable?
<davidpar> XD
<davidpar> a la torre.. ui si t'expliqués
<davidpar> no us estireu els cabells
<davidpar> a la torre vaig amb wifi de l'ajuntament
<davidpar> El Srs. movistar quan ens vam fer la casa no ens van voler posar un pal nou de telèfon
<davidpar> i no tenim telf fix i, com a consequencia, adsl
<davidpar> jo vaig amb la merda aquesta de movistar
<davidpar> i la torre la fa servir la meva germana petita i els meus pares de tant en tant
<davidpar> i encara és més lent
 * davidpar vaia discurs
<AlbertJB> bueno doncs
<AlbertJB> santa paciència
<AlbertJB> dmà ens expliques
<davidpar> :-)
<AlbertJB> ara estic encuriosit
<AlbertJB> amb aixo del wubi
<AlbertJB> no ho he fet servir mai
<davidpar> XD
<AlbertJB> suposo que és la millor opció pels novells
<AlbertJB> pq si et començo a parlar de com configurar la taula de particions...
<AlbertJB> m'odiaràs
<AlbertJB> xD
<davidpar> una mica
<davidpar> i si li explico a ma mare que elimino el windows i poso ubuntu, com que és una cosa nova que no coneix
<davidpar> es començarà a preocupar i no me la treuré de sobre
<AlbertJB> hehe
<davidpar> un dia li va preguntar a l'informàtic d'on treballa si Ubuntu era de fiar!!
<davidpar> la gent gran, de debò..
<AlbertJB> juas
<AlbertJB> la pregunta correcta és: windows és de fiar?
<davidpar> i la resposta correcta és: no
<AlbertJB> és car
<AlbertJB> i si és pirata, té virus
<AlbertJB> tot programari pirata és molt probable que tingui troians
<tsdgeos> AlbertJB: per ser honestos windows *no* es car
<tsdgeos> es mes car que ubuntu
<tsdgeos> pero per la complexitat del que fa
<tsdgeos> no es car
<davidpar> ara que tindré Ubuntu podré fer presentacions de Viquipèdia sense tenir remordiments de consciència
<AlbertJB> tsdgeos, perdona?
<AlbertJB> 200 euros val?
<AlbertJB> amb el office inclos quant val
<davidpar> perquè fa cosa anar a fer tallers/et al.. de Viquipèdia amb windows
<AlbertJB> 300?
<tsdgeos> 200€
<tsdgeos> es tirat
<AlbertJB> complexitat que fa?
<tsdgeos> 200€ es el q em gasto en sortir de festa 1 mes
<AlbertJB> em sobta llegir això aquí
<tsdgeos> AlbertJB: fa molta cosa
<AlbertJB> no negaré que l'Office 2010 està molt bé
<AlbertJB> però a part d'això..
<tsdgeos> doncs et soptara mes quan et digui q treballo per canonical :D
<AlbertJB> doncs encara em sobta més
<tsdgeos> aixo es perque encara ets jove :-)
<davidpar> tsdgeos: per on et puc seguir per internet?
<AlbertJB> des de windows 95 que porto usant windows
<AlbertJB> i sempre he tingut virus i histories
<davidpar> ole! ERROR
<tsdgeos> AlbertJB: of course
<davidpar> S'ha produït un erro
<tsdgeos> problemes en te
<tsdgeos> no hi ha software sense errors
<davidpar> Extraction failed with code: 2
<AlbertJB> però és privatiu
<tsdgeos> exacte
<AlbertJB> no es pot esmenar
<tsdgeos> i aixo es un gran problema
<AlbertJB> la comunitat
<tsdgeos> no els 200€
<AlbertJB> en fi
<AlbertJB> ok
<tsdgeos> la privadesa es un has d'entrar
<AlbertJB> cadascú té la seva opinió
<tsdgeos> a una empresa
<tsdgeos> 200€
<AlbertJB> són 200 euros directes
<tsdgeos> es el q li costa tenir un treballador una setmana treballant
<AlbertJB> però d'indirectes en cobra molts més el senyor gates
<tsdgeos> no li soluciona res
<davidpar> Per a obtenir-ne més informació, vegeu-ne el fitxer de registre: c:\...\temp\wubi-12.04-rev266.log
<tsdgeos> pero la *llibertat*
<davidpar> tsdgeos: AlbertJB El Wubi m'ha sortit rebel
<tsdgeos> aixo si q et soluciona coses :-)
<davidpar> no puc instal·lar l'Ubuntu
<AlbertJB> davidpar, hmmm
<tsdgeos> :-(
<AlbertJB> potser és que ha fallat la connexió?
<davidpar> XD
<davidpar> tot és culpa de la connexió
<AlbertJB> no sé
<AlbertJB> jo de tu me'l baixaria en un PC ràpid
<AlbertJB> i el copiaria en un pendrive
<AlbertJB> tsdgeos, suposo que entenc el que vols dir
<AlbertJB> que la feina dels informàtics s'hauria de tenir més amb compte
<AlbertJB> que estan molt mal pagats
<AlbertJB> i que visca el software lliure en temps d'esbarjo
<AlbertJB> però que a l'hora de la veritat eś informàtics han de menjar i donar de menjar a la família
<AlbertJB> vas per aquí oi
<tsdgeos> no no :D
<tsdgeos> que tambe
<tsdgeos> el que vull dir
<tsdgeos> es que per un sistema operatiu
<tsdgeos> que te milers de lineis
<tsdgeos> y es molt complex (encara que tingui els seus errors)
<tsdgeos> 200€ em sembla un preu raonable
<tsdgeos> que no els pagaria
<tsdgeos> perque em sembla que Ubuntu es millor
<tsdgeos> i no te sentit pagar-los si Ubuntu es millor
<tsdgeos> pero bueno
<tsdgeos> es complicat d'explicar per irc :D
<tsdgeos> i esta clar q si no tens 200€ doncs es molta pasta
<tsdgeos> pero per les empreses en general 200€ "es res"
<tsdgeos> es a dir jo tinc la meva "miniempresa"
<tsdgeos> i facturo 60000€/any que et semblara molt potser, pero realment no es res
<AlbertJB> ok merci per l'aclaració
<AlbertJB> quan dius que Ubuntu és millor...
<AlbertJB> et refereixes a l'Ubuntu actual?'
<AlbertJB> al Linux en general?
<AlbertJB> als sistemes UNIX-like?
<tsdgeos> ufff :D
<AlbertJB> :D
<tsdgeos> linux en general em sembla una millor solucio que windows
<tsdgeos> per la seva llibertat
<tsdgeos> com a empleat de canonical entendras que he de dir "Ubuntu es lo mas"
<AlbertJB> entenc
<AlbertJB> tot i la controvèrsia dles últims mesos
<AlbertJB> no em puc estar de dir-ho
<tsdgeos> vols dir tema unity i tal?
<AlbertJB> bueno i els de gnome igual
<AlbertJB> oh my god
<AlbertJB> només aixo
<tsdgeos> no se a q et refereixes amb "la controversia dels ultims mesos"
<AlbertJB> de cop el meu desktop s'ha convertit en un mega mòbil tablet
<AlbertJB> hehe
<AlbertJB> sort del gnome classic
<tsdgeos> certament
<tsdgeos> el canvi a Unity es un canvi arriscat
<AlbertJB> pq si no ja hauria buscat la vida
<AlbertJB> a altres llocs
<AlbertJB> sort d'aquell francès
<AlbertJB> li vaig enviar un email dient-li moltes gràcies i tot
<AlbertJB> el que va portar el paquet gnome-panel a gtk3
<AlbertJB> vuntz
<tsdgeos> el senyor del sombrero
<AlbertJB> doncs sí
<AlbertJB> se li hauria de fer un monument
<tsdgeos> curios perque treballa per opensuse ;-)
<AlbertJB> si ja ho vaig llegir
<AlbertJB> imagina't
<AlbertJB> pel que veig hi ha un altre noi que s'encarrega de gestionar els bugs d'aquest paquet
<AlbertJB> sebastian bacher
<AlbertJB> o algo aixi
<AlbertJB> no em queda massa clar fins quan durarà tot això
<AlbertJB> tothom em recomano el xfce o cinnamon o fins i tot mate xo... no em convencen
<AlbertJB> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-16
<davidpar> tsdgeos: estic a un altre lloc (un altre internet) que el Wubi em triga 1/2 hora
<davidpar> era problema del meu internet. Problema solucionat! L'Ubuntu més a prop de ser realitat al meu ordinador :D
<tsdgeos> davidpar: :-O
<tsdgeos> :-)
#ubuntu-cat 2012-08-17
<monchi> hi
<monchi> hola
#ubuntu-cat 2013-08-16
<turkil> poc xerrarires estem
#ubuntu-cat 2013-08-18
<inclusa> Hola, bona nit
<inclusa> Vaig aprenent a usar aquest servei, però no sé com contestar a un usuari concret, algú m'ho podria dir?
#ubuntu-cat 2014-08-16
<rafael_carreras> bon vespre
<josepgallart> bon vespre!!
<rafael_carreras> disclaimer: sóc al mòbil i en reunió familiar
<rafael_carreras> no serà fàcil
<wagafo> hola
<rafael_carreras> la Martina encara no me n'ha dit res
<wagafo> diran que ets un maleducat
<josepgallart> es agost, fer reunio no es facil es agosarat ;-)
<wagafo> els seus missatges continuen rebotant
<rafael_carreras> en principi, però, farem la UGJ al Raval
<wagafo> ja vam fer l'últim UGJ allà mateix
<rafael_carreras> sí, hi havia un altre tema a tractar?
<wagafo> penso que no
<josepgallart> Què hi farem?
<josepgallart> ja savem la data de la UGJ?
<wagafo> potser deixem la confirmació de la UGJ per a principis de setembre i donem per tancada aquesta reunió, sinó al rafael_carreras el mataran
<rafael_carreras> sí
<wagafo> el UGJ és el 13 de setembre
<josepgallart> ok
<wagafo> tanca rafael_carreras i ens veiem a la propera
<rafael_carreras> eç wagafo ja sa- què és això :-)
<rafael_carreras> gràcies wagafo
<rafael_carreras> bona nit
<josepgallart> bona nit
<wagafo> bona nit
#ubuntu-cat 2015-08-11
<Falcon69> Bon dia
<Falcon69> salutacions
<Falcon69> vull començar amb ubuntu perque he sentit molt boons comentaris pero desconec completament aquest sistema. Algusns consells de principiant per començar?
#ubuntu-cat 2018-08-19
<dani> hola
<dani> algu sap com fer peer veure hbo amb ubuntu?
